# how to run the PLC program?



## freddicer (Feb 19, 2009)

*how to run the PLC program? any one can post here basic program how to create the program so the machine can move using PLC.*


----------



## TheRick (Apr 13, 2008)

freddicer said:


> *how to run the PLC program? any one can post here basic program how to create the program so the machine can move using PLC.*


That's a pretty vague question...what kind (brand) of PLC are you using, what kind of machine are you trying to control, what do you want the machine to do, what kind of inputs and outouts do you plan on using?

We will need a lot more information to try and answer your question.


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

freddicer said:


> *how to run the PLC program? any one can post here basic program how to create the program so the machine can move using PLC.*












This is as basic as it gets for PLCs.


----------



## chilsonel (Feb 19, 2009)

what brand plc is it? and what brand software?


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

This is relay logic for a motor start stop circuit. I this a type of circuit you want for a PLC program? 

View attachment 1040


----------



## InControl (Mar 20, 2007)

How about this...



----------------------------------------------------------(END)


----------



## freddicer (Feb 19, 2009)

*for example switch for bulb. how can you apply the PLC so the bulb off or On?*


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

InControl said:


> How about this...
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------(END)


A little more refined version. :yes:


View attachment 1041


Carry On....That Is all.


----------



## freddicer (Feb 19, 2009)

John said:


> A little more refined version. :yes:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1041
> ...


 
*can u give me software for this diagram? pls upload*


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

It will cost you about $150.00 USD. They do offer starter demo kits which include the PLC, HMI, software, cables and training for about $400.00 USD.
Nothing in life is free.:no:

*Click Here for Information*

Hers is a modified version:

View attachment 1044


----------



## InControl (Mar 20, 2007)

Automation direct has free PLC software (but allows only 100 Words of ladder code to be downloaded to the PLC). HERES the link.

Last I checked, there cheapest PLC was around $100 USD.


----------

